# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Co to jest kancerofobia??

## milena

Witam, mam problem, który zaczął się po śmierci mojej babci.
2lata temu zmarła na raka jajnika. Przy babci byłam do samego końca, widziałam jej cierpienie i strach. 
Choroba babci zostawiła trwały ślad na mojej psychice w postaci panicznego, wręcz obsesyjnego strachu przed rakiem. Wiem, że rak jajnika jest bardzo trudny do wykrycia we wczesnym stadium.
Byłam u psychologa, ale to nie pomogło.
Czy można pozbyć się fobii?

----------


## Kamil

Kontroluj swój stan zdrowotny często u różnych lekarzy specjalistów. Będziesz miała pewność, że zapobiegasz zbyt późnemu wykryciu choroby.

----------


## aros5

Kancerofobia – chorobliwa obawa przed chorobą nowotworową, powodująca, że w najlżejszym nawet niedomaganiu pacjent dopatruje się objawów raka.
To objawy paniki, lęku i obawy przed rakiem - nowotworem złośliwym; karcinofobia.

----------

